# Touchy subject in re marriage



## lauriegabriel (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello all. We have friends that will be visiting us once we are moved this summer to Mexico. They too, will be relocating for work to the area.

They are an amazing couple and have been together several years, but due to working abroad and lengthy divorce precedings as a result- they are still in the process of divorcing their previous spouses in the US.

My question is: can they get married in Mexico in the meantime? When they visit or once they are moved?

I have tried to assist in researching this topic, but have had varied results...

Thank you for your help.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

They can get "quickie" divorces in Mexico, but how "legal" that is, considering they are in the process in the states, is anyone's guess.
Probably better to live happily in sin until those divorces are final, then there will be no question about the legality of their marriage. Just my opinion. I'm no lawyer.


----------

